

Ask HN: What's the most successful company YC has rejected? - sundance0

Have there been any large, successful companies that applied to YC and were rejected?
======
anthony_franco
Technically speaking, Dropbox at one point was also a YC reject.

------
austengary
Maybe SendGird

~~~
sundance0
Sounds like you might be right:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rVpAKziQJA&t=44m20s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rVpAKziQJA&t=44m20s)

